# Reformat "Checklist"



## HumanMage (Jul 30, 2008)

I am going to do a total reformat here in the near future on this laptop. I want everything gone off this installation so it will be clean and clear for the school year (dope rhyme ). Anyway, I was wondering if any of you had a site or something that I could use to maybe check things off as I went through the process. I had a guide to do it in one of my PC magazines but it was over a year old and I threw it out without thinking. I do this every year with my computers and that time of year is coming. So anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ShortGirl2 (Jul 30, 2008)

Are you wanting to completely wipe everything off of that machine? And, what do you mean "I was wondering if any of you had a site or something that I could use to maybe check things off as I went through the process"?? Not really clear on what exactly it is that you're trying to do..


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Jul 30, 2008)

windows XP? sata hard drive?


----------



## jdbennet (Jul 30, 2008)

1) drivers
2) hotfixes and service packs (you may need to do some of these in order to install 1) - i know things like ATI Catalyst require .NET to be installed)
3) files you want to keep
3) information like mail servers, passwords etc...


----------



## HumanMage (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes completely wipe off everything, as in I only want the OS install and whatever that needed on the HD when I come to the desktop. I thought there might be a website that gave a "step by step" guide to do a reformat. I can do it myself but I'm not quite comfortable doing it completely without help. 

I don't use any microsoft email clients, just Gmail. I have the music files I want to keep on discs already. Everything else can go as far as I'm concerned, I might double check to make sure. In regards to passwords, I'm going to make a new Gmail account and use my school's web address and forward that to my Gmail. Also, doesn't Vista, as well as XP update on its own?

Oh, I forgot to mention this in my OP, I am indeed reformatting with Vista.


----------



## jdbennet (Jul 30, 2008)

> Also, doesn't Vista, as well as XP update on its own?



yeah but you do know that if you install using an xp sp2 cd, you have like 800mb+ of crap to download? 

its worthwhile downloading sp3, ie7 and wmp11 onto a cd before reinstalling
it also saves about 50 reboots lol



> I am indeed reformatting with Vista.



edit: ignore what i said above then, in your case, you may want to look at integrating sp1 into your install media.


----------

